# WIP - Box for the box comp.



## riclepp (26 Jan 2014)

Evening all.

Well I have started on my box. I got an 8foot board of Cherry for a sawmill that I get a lot of my timber from. The ends of the board were not in the best of conditions.



Once I have looked at the board for bad bits , I then cut it to the correct length of 5 foot by 8inches by 1 inch and marked out the components.



Compnents rough cut.




I have never done any resawing before, so I did a little practice on some sycamore (this will not be used in the comp).



Main componets dimensioned and slightly oversize to allow for hand finish planing and sanding.


Now for the real resawing of the base and lid. I don't think they came out to shabby. Sould only take a few passes in the thicknesser to sort.




And the prepaired spare bist readily dimesioned.


I now need to pay a visit to a friend to use their bandsaw to resaw the main components to the right thickness, as my bandsaw has not the height .

Anyways that is where I am upto at present. I sould have the drawings finished this week which I will add on here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rspsteve (26 Jan 2014)

Hi RIchard 

Can I ask where in Essex you are and where is the local sawmill?

Good luck in the comp .

Steve


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Jan 2014)

Looking good Richard. Thats a nice bit of cherry.
Still haven't decided what I am going to do yet but also leaning towards a box.


----------



## paulking (26 Jan 2014)

Nice cherry, look forward to seeing what you make from it.  (hammer)


----------



## carlb40 (26 Jan 2014)

Looks good so far Richard. You will be finished in no time. :shock: 



rspsteve":1d32vg9a said:


> Hi RIchard
> 
> Can I ask where in Essex you are and where is the local sawmill?
> 
> ...


About half way down 
dodge-s-latest-challenge-don-t-get-bored-get-a-board-t76884-15.html


----------



## DannyEssex (26 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to seeing it progress


----------



## andersonec (26 Jan 2014)

Have I missed something here? For the sake of seeming silly, what box competition is this?

Andy


----------



## DannyEssex (26 Jan 2014)

andersonec":lcn2kc9t said:


> Have I missed something here? For the sake of seeming silly, what box competition is this?
> 
> Andy



dodge-s-latest-challenge-don-t-get-bored-get-a-board-t76884-15.html :lol:


----------



## andersonec (26 Jan 2014)

DannyEssex":2k3kuf6y said:


> andersonec":2k3kuf6y said:
> 
> 
> > Have I missed something here? For the sake of seeming silly, what box competition is this?
> ...




Seen ! 

Andy


----------



## rspsteve (26 Jan 2014)

carlb40":3foe0lll said:


> Looks good so far Richard. You will be finished in no time. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Carl


----------



## Dodge (27 Jan 2014)

Well done Richard, at this rate you will be finished well in time!! =D>


----------



## riclepp (27 Jan 2014)

rspsteve":1mfb122b said:


> carlb40":1mfb122b said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good so far Richard. You will be finished in no time. :shock:
> ...




Hi Steve

No problem, I live in Halstead, Essex and the saw mill details are:


Withesham Sawmills
Mow Hill
Witnesham
Ipswich
Suffolk
IP6 9EH

If you ring Karl on 07765 806606 and ask for Peter. I mainly deal with Peter he is a really helpful old soul, mind you all of them are. The yard is open Mon - Fri and on Fri they close early. They don't have a website, but if you go there you will see why they don't want one. I find them really helpfull on the whole. They do have other woods that they don't sell as they are furniture makers as well. I am not sure if they post out as I have never asked this of them, because I always go and get mine.

HTH


----------



## rspsteve (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks Richard ...looking forward to your box.

Steve


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Jan 2014)

Halstead. ... you are close to me!!!

.....now What have you got I your workshop that I can utilise! !
:lol:


----------



## carlb40 (27 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":1tkpyw1d said:


> Halstead. ... you are close to me!!!
> 
> .....now What have you got I your workshop that I can utilise! !
> :lol:


A 5ft x 8 inch wide piece of cherry :lol: :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (27 Jan 2014)

I think its superglue she needs


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Jan 2014)

:lol: :lol: 

Thats true.
Any ideas around what time they shut on fridays?


----------



## riclepp (27 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":2ney8udt said:


> Halstead. ... you are close to me!!!
> 
> .....now What have you got I your workshop that I can utilise! !
> :lol:



Most things, you are most welcome to come and have a looksee pm if you wish to (pretty much a full working workshop ask Dodge). I think they close early afternoon, i used to know but forgotten


----------



## Dodge (27 Jan 2014)

riclepp":3gebvmfc said:


> Melinda_dd":3gebvmfc said:
> 
> 
> > Halstead. ... you are close to me!!!
> ...



Richards is definitely a full workshop Melinda - if you go round take your own floorspace :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## morfa (27 Jan 2014)

Looks like a nice piece of cherry. Be interested to see the finished project.


----------



## riclepp (30 Jan 2014)

As requested, here are the badly draw scetch of what I am doing. I don't have enough timer in the single plank so it will be a basic writing slope.



Have a new scanner and I havent worked out how to adjust the KB output yet as the overview scetch is just too big. Once I have worked it out I will post it up.

I will be doing another after the comp, itwill be the full monty I wanted to do here.


----------



## carlb40 (30 Jan 2014)

This is something i want to make too at some point. 


Try this for resizing 

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


----------



## DMF (30 Jan 2014)

Good luck and looking forward to watching this progress  

Dean


----------



## riclepp (30 Jan 2014)

Right, managed to compress the picture of the overhead view....Hope it makes sense


----------



## riclepp (30 Jan 2014)

Ah-ha, postie just arrived with my pair of antique hinges that I found on fleabay for the writing slope...not bad for £4.


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Jan 2014)

Watched new yankie norm make one recently it was nice.


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":2he8apqf said:


> Watched new yankie norm make one recently it was nice.





ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH - Did someone just mention Norm - Wash you mouth out!! 

(Sorry - cannot stand him and his name is banned in my workshop!!)


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Jan 2014)

He is anoying. .. he has a bit of kit and a jig for everything. ...

I like to watch it and figure out how the average person who doesn't have sponsorship would go about making his stuff


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Jan 2014)

Hi richard

Just another thanks for the info on the saw mill.
Went today and have an oak board to play with.... £10!

Really nice bunch of fellas.
Thanks again

My partner however is slightly scared at the amount of affordable wood that was there, the fact that its a doable distance and the way my eyes lit up while I was there. ... the fear is that our bank balance my drop quite substantially In the nnear future, and that the garage will start to resemble their yard!!


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Wise man your partner.


----------



## riclepp (31 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":39xvqubm said:


> Hi richard
> 
> Just another thanks for the info on the saw mill.
> Went today and have an oak board to play with.... £10!
> ...




LOL, agreed my wife hates me going there as I normally bring a carfull home, but she likes the prices as there are very reasonable     

Did you meet Peter?

Looking forward to your competition piece.


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Jan 2014)

I did. And karl and another fella.... they stood me under the heater bless them so I didn't get cold!

They were all very helpful... I'll be going again!!


----------



## riclepp (31 Jan 2014)

lol, what you like :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## riclepp (7 Feb 2014)

Afternoon all

Not much of an update I'm afraid as I have only just got some boards resawn on a friends bandsaw as mine was not deep enough.



Just been kept flat with weight for a few days to help prevent any cupping.

Also managed to joint the top and bottom panels, although not to size yet.



However these are just a basic rub joint as I was not sure if I could get a biscut slot cut in and didn't want to risk it.



I have removed all of the excess glue and these are now ready for final dimensioning and tarting up


----------



## SteveF (7 Feb 2014)

Hi Richard

what are those clamps please?

any good ?

Steve


----------



## carlb40 (7 Feb 2014)

SteveF":1uwy7k0v said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> what are those clamps please?
> 
> ...


Original K body clamps. Now superseded by these. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bessey-KR80-2 ... 35c94b0760

And they are great clamps, if you want to see them in action just watch any New yankee workshop episode.


----------



## carlb40 (7 Feb 2014)

Looking good there Richard, you are lucky to have a BS, i'm currently resawing by hand. :shock:


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Feb 2014)

Those clamps are wicked. A fella that worked with me ... all be it for a week before the boss sacked him.... had loads and we all used them.... quite expensive tho.... bessey I think?


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Feb 2014)

Is it best to split the 8" into strips and rejoin alternate ways to reduce cupping, rather than just using the full width of the board?

Haven't even started mine yet due to a unit build I'm doing and not enough room for both! Not to mention the feb turning challenge!


----------



## riclepp (8 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":24hvpewf said:


> Is it best to split the 8" into strips and rejoin alternate ways to reduce cupping, rather than just using the full width of the board?
> 
> Haven't even started mine yet due to a unit build I'm doing and not enough room for both! Not to mention the feb turning challenge!




I suspect it would be governed by what you are making. I would personally split and joint to be honest.


----------



## riclepp (8 Feb 2014)

SteveF":2hgzvcsl said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> what are those clamps please?
> 
> ...




Hi Steve, Carl has identified the clamps. I also use wurth box clamps on large panels as well. So in a little way I am spoilt for choice.


----------



## SteveF (8 Feb 2014)

i nearly choked at the price of them

i guess u get what u pay for

i need some new clamps

have the usual f clamps but need something a bit "meatier"...is that a real word ?

Steve


----------



## carlb40 (9 Feb 2014)

SteveF":grje29re said:


> i nearly choked at the price of them
> 
> i guess u get what u pay for
> 
> ...


You could try the K clamps baby brother.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/bessey-uniklamps

Not as heavy duty, but are lighter and cheaper. I'm happy with my 300/600mm ones.


----------



## Grahamshed (9 Feb 2014)

I also have a batch of the uniclamps in the 600mm size. They are light weight compared to the hugely expensive big brothers but I like them and they are my 'go to' clamp.
The thing that pussles me is why anyone buys the 300mm version which were a few coppers dearer when I brought mine.


----------



## carlb40 (9 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":1v33yi1o said:


> I also have a batch of the uniclamps in the 600mm size. They are light weight compared to the hugely expensive big brothers but I like them and they are my 'go to' clamp.
> The thing that pussles me is why anyone buys the 300mm version which were a few coppers dearer when I brought mine.


I bought the 300mm ones as i use one at either end of doors while planing edges/ hinge fitting etc. Working out of a car i don't have space for loads of different things, so i double/triple up on items for various uses.


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Feb 2014)

So my partner says to me the other day.... not knowing who's making what for the board challenge. ...

"I Could really do with a writing slope for the study, any chance you can knock something up at some point"! ! :evil:

Best keep your workshop locked when yours is finished :lol:


----------



## riclepp (21 Apr 2014)

So with less than a week to go, I thought I would share the next installement with you all. It is not going to win any beauty competitions as will be vennering this after the comp so it looks naff at present.



Home made drum sander...hehehe. Just flattening the ends to seure that there is no wobble 



Making sure the endges come together cleanly.



Attaching the top and bottom (the bits that sit on the table top when in use. These will be veneered after this comp so in no way are they finished yet.



All that remains of my board, some resawing of the thicker pieces

Anyhow, thats all for now a little more updating during the week.


----------

